# Russian Tortises



## Laghairt (Aug 31, 2011)

Has anyone ever seen Russian or Greek tortoises in Australia? I'd love to see one in the flesh but have never come across them here. None of the Zoos I've been to seem to keep them.


----------



## richoman_3 (Aug 31, 2011)

so if none of the zoos have them ......................


----------



## Crystal..Discus (Aug 31, 2011)

They're illegal to keep as pets in Australia, as with all non-native reptiles.


----------



## vampstorso (Aug 31, 2011)

Pretty sure he was just asking if anyone knows of any zoo's with them. As he said none of the zoo's HE'S BEEN TOO have them. Which to me shows he knows the legality involved...and isnt trying to keep them as pets.


----------



## Laghairt (Aug 31, 2011)

Yes I'm aware you can't legally keep them as pets here.


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Aug 31, 2011)

I actually had 2 Greek Tortoises as pets in Perth back in the 1960s... They were given to me by the Director of the Perth Zoo at the time, the late Dr Tom Spence, because the Zoo got them as a seizure, but didn't want them! Illegal back then too, but not frowned upon as a major social crime at the time.

They were delightful animals which quickly learned cues to come when called etc. I had them for about 5 years before they were stolen from my parents' backyard 

Jamie


----------



## Laghairt (Aug 31, 2011)

That really sucks Jamie, they look like magnificent animals. I'm heading to the states in a couple of weeks so I'll have to head to Petco and check them out in person.


----------



## eipper (Sep 1, 2011)

There are Greeks in at least one collection in Australia


----------



## crail4 (Sep 1, 2011)

just a quick question while this Topic is being discussed, s there any mostly terrestrial turtles in Australia?


----------



## -Peter (Sep 1, 2011)

Australian Reptile Park has/had one. A couple of years since I was last there but it was in with the juvie start tortoises then. SMWS gave them a very small one about 8 years ago.


----------



## Laghairt (Sep 1, 2011)

Not that I'm aware of.



crail4 said:


> just a quick question while this Topic is being discussed, s there any mostly terrestrial turtles in Australia?



Anyone know if they're still there?



-Peter said:


> Australian Reptile Park has/had one. A couple of years since I was last there but it was in with the juvie start tortoises then. SMWS gave them a very small one about 8 years ago.


----------



## spongebob (Sep 1, 2011)

Speedie Gonzales was my second reptile. Cost 10 bob from the local pet shop. He was the result of a huge trade whereby Greek tortoises (mostly actually from the former Yugoloslavia) were shipped in bulk to northern Europe to be sold as pets each spring. Most died in hibernation the following winter but some survived.

Speedie did survive a couple of years. He was real quick and escaped though gaps in the fence on many occasion.

Tortsare still commonly keep and are bred in reasonable numbers -all strictly controlled by CITES now. I saw a friends collection a little while back and he astounded my children by feeding his torts with pinkies. They go crazy for them and totally shatter any illusion of a cute cuddly pets with blood and gorge all down thier chin!


----------



## Laghairt (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks Bob, I'll definitely have to check these guys out when I'm in the states.


----------



## wokka (Sep 1, 2011)

spongebob said:


> Speedie Gonzales was my second reptile. Cost 10 bob from the local pet shop. He was the result of a huge trade whereby Greek tortoises (mostly actually from the former Yugoloslavia) were shipped in bulk to northern Europe to be sold as pets each spring. Most died in hibernation the following winter but some survived.
> 
> Speedie did survive a couple of years. He was real quick and escaped though gaps in the fence on many occasion.
> 
> !


With a name like speedie it sounds like he'd be Russian. Most tortoises i have seen are very slow! lol


----------



## evelynoaten (Nov 9, 2011)

There are licensed breeders in Vic


----------



## Hfuehgeunbels (Nov 10, 2011)

This may be a silly question, but does Australia have any tortoises? Like strictly land based or do we just have normal turtles?


----------



## snakeynewbie (Nov 10, 2011)

Just turtles i think jarod


----------



## Retic (Nov 10, 2011)

No, Australia is one of the few places in the world not to have land tortoises. 



DragonOnlyJarod said:


> This may be a silly question, but does Australia have any tortoises? Like strictly land based or do we just have normal turtles?


----------

